# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  carpet to tile transition heights

## Stan 101

Hi team. I have timber flooring that I have added ceramic tile sheeting, tile adhesive and tiles to in the hallways. The bedrooms will have carpet eventually. I wish to pack the floorboards with ply for extra stiffness to the existing floorboards in the bedrooms. 
How much depth below the finished tile line should I allow for a loop carpet and standard underlay? 
Any ideas? 
All comments welcome. 
Regards,

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Hi team. I have timber flooring that I have added ceramic tile sheeting, tile adhesive and tiles to in the hallways. The bedrooms will have carpet eventually. I wish to pack the floorboards with ply for extra stiffness to the existing floorboards in the bedrooms. 
> How much depth below the finished tile line should I allow for a loop carpet and standard underlay? 
> Any ideas? 
> All comments welcome. 
> Regards,

  Work on tile thickness + sheet thickness + 4mm for glue. Also don't forget you need a water stop at the end of the tiles at the bathroom entrance. 
Water stop = Small strip of alloy angle stuck down flush to the edge of the last tile inside the doorway. Use a continuous bead of sealant under the angle and don't forget to seal the ends or your carpet may get damp. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## Stan 101

Thanks, mate. But I have already laid all the tiling.  
The question I am asking is ' should I build up the non tiled area, which will be carpeted eventually,  to the height of the tiles, or should  i not build up to the tile level to allow for the carpet and underlay?' 
and if so, what allowance should I leave for standard underlay and a loop carpet? 
cheers,    
cheers,

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Thanks, mate. But I have already laid all the tiling.  
> The question I am asking is ' should I build up the non tiled area, which will be carpeted eventually,  to the height of the tiles, or should  i not build up to the tile level to allow for the carpet and underlay?' 
> and if so, what allowance should I leave for standard underlay and a loop carpet? 
> cheers,

  G'day again Stan, 
Depending on the make and quality of the carpet and the type of underlay used you could have a huge difference in the final finish. 
You would be better off making a selection of what carpet and underlay you will be installing and take it from there. 
I would look at measuring what height you have now and try to purchase a good match. 
Good luck with the carpet people. :Smilie:

----------


## piscean

It depends on the underlay and carpet but a standard underlay is around 10mm and the carpet would be between 5-10mm most likely for a loop pile but without choosing the carpet first it is hard to know how thick it will be.

----------

